# Gentoo non mi si spegne...

## pava_rulez

Buongiorno a tutti, premetto che:

a)ne so relativamente poco di Gento pur avendolo installato con successo sul mio Pc di casa

b)fino a stasera non sono a casa e quindi non posso fare delle prove

Il mio problema è questo:

qualcuno  ha 1 vaga idea del perchè quando faccio 1 reboot o 1 halt da kde mi parte la schermata azzurra e, dopo 20 minuti di attesa e la schermata ancora presente devo x forza spegnere con la violenza?

Ps: anche 1 curiosità: usando vari programmi (Firefox, amsn etc.) noto che i colori sono molto poco brillanti, ma non penso siano le impostazioni della scheda video anche xchè le foto aperte con Kuickshow e in filmati con Kaffeine mi sembrano anche + brillanti rispetto a quando li apro in Windows. E' 1 impressione sbagliata la mia?

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Il mio problema è questo:
> 
> qualcuno  ha 1 vaga idea del perchè quando faccio 1 reboot o 1 halt da kde mi parte la schermata azzurra e, dopo 20 minuti di attesa e la schermata ancora presente devo x forza spegnere con la violenza?

 

La "schermata azzurra" mi fa pensare che hai sbagliato sistema operativo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se invece ti riferisci al framebuffer credo che premere "F2" lo disabiliti permettendo di leggere quello che sta facendo il sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Va bè, spero che stiamo scherzando x la battuta del S.O:   :Very Happy: 

Cmq il discorso è che (con linguaggio non proprio tecnico) spariscono le icone di kde e rimane il suo bello schermo azzurro (non il famigerato schermo blu di windows...) che però non se ne va più. Se spingo F2 allora dovrei poter leggere eventuali messaggi di errore?

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato a vedere se succede lo stesso con un altro window manager?

se halt lo dai da console o da terminale che succede?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> hai provato a vedere se succede lo stesso con un altro window manager?
> 
> se halt lo dai da console o da terminale che succede?

 

E' proprio quello che faccio...   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> E' proprio quello che faccio...  

 

Con "halt da console" suppongo che Cazzantonio dicesse di provare ad andare sulle console testuali (premendo [ctrl][alt][f2]).

Si, sullo schermo azzurro scherzavo  :Razz: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con "halt da console" suppongo che Cazzantonio dicesse di provare ad andare sulle console testuali (premendo [ctrl][alt][f2]).
> 
> 

 

Adesso x chiudere Gentoo uso la normale shell e do il comando reboot o halt a seconda e non va; mi fido di cazzantonio xchè mi sembra uno che ne sa ma, spiegato ad 1 come me che deve capire ancora tantissime cose di Linux, perchè con la console normale non va mentre con 1 console testuale potrebbe funzionare?

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> perchè con la console normale non va mentre con 1 console testuale potrebbe funzionare?

 

Il problema non é se ve o non va, il problema é riuscire a leggere i messaggi quando viene spento.

----------

## pava_rulez

Va bene, avrete mie notizie... suona 1 pò come 1 minaccia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> mi fido di cazzantonio xchè mi sembra uno che ne sa

 

E qui ti sbagli....  :Very Happy:  L'apparenza inganna  :Wink: 

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> perchè con la console normale non va mentre con 1 console testuale potrebbe funzionare?

 

non capisco cosa intendi con "console normale" e "console testuale"

A scanso di equivoci vorrei chiarire:

la "console" è quella che ti appare premendo ctrl+alt+F1-F6, ovvero quello che vedresti se tu non lanciassi X all'avvio....

il "terminale" è un'applicazione che lanci all'interno di un server grafico e ti emula una piccola console dove scrivere i comandi con la tastiera....

quale di queste due è la "console normale" ?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A scanso di equivoci vorrei chiarire:
> 
> la "console" è quella che ti appare premendo ctrl+alt+F1-F6, ovvero quello che vedresti se tu non lanciassi X all'avvio....
> ...

 

Chiedo scusa x la notevole proprietà di linguaggio... :Embarassed: 

quindi il terminale è in pratica (più o meno) la stessa cosa della console solo usato in ambito grafico, giusto? Se è così, provo a spegnere da terminale. Devo prima passare uscire da kde e poi da console dare halt?

PS: Nessuno risponde all'altra mia curiosità iniziale?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fraido

Gentoo non mi si spegne...

Hai provato con una martellata?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Ok scherzi a parte. Io non ho capito se hai dei problemi esclusivamente facendo l'halt (visto che i problemi li hai identici anche per il reboot, consideriamone uno solo per brevita') da X;cioe' dall'interno di kde (per intenderci), oppure anche da console (quelle testuali). Una seconda domanda ma tu hai il sistema che ti bootta in automatico in X? Te lo chiedo perche' la gentoo non ha simili impostazioni di default, le devi aggiungere tu nel lilo/grub. In questo caso postaci il file di configurazione del tuo linux loader. In fine il kernel lo hai compilato tu o gentkernel? (a me gentkernel dava problemi e pertanto lo aborro e lo schifo!  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  ). In ogni caso postaci:

1) /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config

2) lspci

3) cpuinfo

Per ora come domande dovrebbero bastare...ma io resto per la martellata  :Laughing: 

fraido

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Se è così, provo a spegnere da terminale. Devo prima passare uscire da kde e poi da console dare halt?

 

invece che da terminale prova da console... e dai un occhio ai messaggi che vengono mandati sullo schermo mentre spengi

se ti si pianta prendi nota di cosa stava facendo in quel momento e se aveva dato errori in precedenza

puoi provare anche da dentro kde (aprendo la finestra di un terminale e dando halt) solo che ti perderesti i messaggi in chiusura...

ricorda che almeno tu non abbia usato escamotage varie il comando halt (o reboot) che corrispondono rispettivamente a 

```
shutdown -h now

shutdown -r now
```

vanno dati da root!

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> PS: Nessuno risponde all'altra mia curiosità iniziale? 

 

non ho mai fatto caso ai colori... prova a vedere nelle impostazioni dello schermo, oppure qualche opzione in xorg.conf ( man xorg.conf per leggerti un po' di documentazione)

----------

## neon

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> [...] usando vari programmi (Firefox, amsn etc.) noto che i colori sono molto poco brillanti, ma non penso siano le impostazioni della scheda video anche xchè le foto aperte con Kuickshow e in filmati con Kaffeine mi sembrano anche + brillanti rispetto a quando li apro in Windows. [...]

 

Firefox ed amsn utilizzano rispettivamente GTK e TK per le interfacce grafiche. Kuickshow e Kaffeine utilizzano QT. Forse il tuo tema per QT e' semplicemente piu' "brillante" rispetto a quello di GTK... prova a cambiarlo.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fraido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non ho capito se hai dei problemi esclusivamente facendo l'halt (visto che i problemi li hai identici anche per il reboot, consideriamone uno solo per brevita') da X;cioe' dall'interno di kde (per intenderci), oppure anche da console (quelle testuali). Una seconda domanda ma tu hai il sistema che ti bootta in automatico in X? Te lo chiedo perche' la gentoo non ha simili impostazioni di default, le devi aggiungere tu nel lilo/grub. In questo caso postaci il file di configurazione del tuo linux loader. In fine il kernel lo hai compilato tu o gentkernel? (a me gentkernel dava problemi e pertanto lo aborro e lo schifo!   ). In ogni caso postaci:
> 
> 1) /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config
> ...

 

Allora: 

a)x il momento i problemi li ho sperimentati su terminale di X

b)no, mi boota in console, mi loggo e lancio startx

c)il mio (non ridete  :Embarassed:  ) lilo.conf ce l'ho a casina quindi sono impossibilitato

d)genkernel

Per le 1),2),3) rimandiamo a quando avrò il Pc sotto...

Per Neon: come metto in pratico ciò che mi hai suggerito?

----------

## fraido

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora: 
> 
> a)x il momento i problemi li ho sperimentati su terminale di X

 

Certo che in ogni caso non deve essere piacevole per kde beccarsi un segnare di shoutdown senza che nessuno abbia detto a kde stesso di spegnersi. Probabilmente non e' questa la causa, ma mi chiedo se kde e' testato per essere chiuso in maniera brutale. A me anche facendolo non da alcun problema, ma cio' non e' affatto la prova (scientifica, intendo) che tra le "feature" kde supporti lo shoutdown brutale.

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b)no, mi boota in console, mi loggo e lancio startx
> 
> c)il mio (non ridete  ) lilo.conf ce l'ho a casina quindi sono impossibilitato

 

Non ce ne e' bisogno! Io te lo chiedevo solo nel caso avessi impostato che di default ti si avviasse x senza farti vedere la console (quella testuale).

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> d)genkernel

 

Ecco moby-dick! Ovvero il mio antitetico mostro leggendario! genkernel...come ho visto ne ho pure sbagliato il nome da tanto che lo amo (grazie per il velato suggerimento, ma non sono tipo da offendersi; quindi la prossima volta dimmi pure: "ehi, stronzo...hai sbagliato!  :Evil or Very Mad: "  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  )...Ora ad onor del vero (perche' non e' bello sputare sul lavoro e sulla fatica altrui) io l'ho provato una sola volta molto tempo fa, quindi ora probabilmente le cose sono migliorate...e poi io avevo dell'hw particolare...ma genkernel non e' propriamente la panacea di tutti i problemi di configurazione del kernel....Soluzione? O leggersi i manuali, ma io odio dire queste cose agli altri e poi alla fine non e' un vero aiuto per te perche' spesso non riesci a concludere nulla, vista la vastita' dell'argomento se non e' un po' che ci lavori in modo "pesante" con linux, oppure (per questo tutti mi odieranno) installare su una partizione, se ne hai, una slackware, copiarsi il .config e iniziare da li a vedere quello che la slack cerca di metterti nel kernel e cosa no (cioe' ti copi il .config nella partizione gentoo e butti via la slack, che come diranno qui, l'hai tenuta pure troppo a lungo), apri la configurazione manuale del kernel `make menuconfig` e controlli quello che ti voleva tirare su la slackware sull'help e tra un paio d'annetti ci capirai anche tu qualcosa. Poco ottimistica come soluzione? Non so che farci. E' una cosa abbastanza complicata in particolare per uno che non e' del settore (non so se tu lo sei o meno, lo dico in generale)

 Il mio personalissimo consiglio? Inizia a farlo perche' prima o poi ti puo' capitare di avere la necessita' di ricompilarti il kernel e se non avrai fatto la "formica" della situazione sarai completamente impreparato. Ovviamente a quel punto sì che leggersi anche qualche manuale avrebbe un senso. Ma questo e' solo il mio personalissimo parere.

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Per le 1),2),3) rimandiamo a quando avrò il Pc sotto...

 

Certo...non so se riusciro' a risponderti, ma ce ne sono a bizzeffe qui di persone molto piu' esperte di me...

Alla prossima... spero che la mia rubrica `il consiglio del giorno` non ti sia risultata offensiva o fuori luogo, ha il solo scopo di cercare di darti la "canna da pesca" e non il "pesce".

Ciao ciao

fraido

P.S. prevedo numerosi flame...spero di sbagliarmi  :Smile: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fraido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo che in ogni caso non deve essere piacevole per kde beccarsi un segnare di shoutdown senza che nessuno abbia detto a kde stesso di spegnersi. Probabilmente non e' questa la causa, ma mi chiedo se kde e' testato per essere chiuso in maniera brutale. A me anche facendolo non da alcun problema, ma cio' non e' affatto la prova (scientifica, intendo) che tra le "feature" kde supporti lo shoutdown brutale.
> 
> 

 

Quindi mi sembra di intuire che conviene fare 1 bel logout e poi dare halt da console...

 *fraido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so se riusciro' a risponderti, ma ce ne sono a bizzeffe qui di persone molto piu' esperte di me...
> 
> Alla prossima... spero che la mia rubrica `il consiglio del giorno` non ti sia risultata offensiva o fuori luogo, ha il solo scopo di cercare di darti la "canna da pesca" e non il "pesce".
> ...

 

Dai non ti buttare giù  :Very Happy:  e cmq sei stato gentilissimo,grazie!

----------

## fraido

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi mi sembra di intuire che conviene fare 1 bel logout e poi dare halt da console...
> 
> 

 

Secondo me assolutamente si. Ma questo non significa assolutamente che il tuo problema sia dovuto a quello. Ti dico se lo faccio io, non mi succede mica; quindi non puo' essere colpa dello shoutdown brutale...ma vallo a sapere.... magari c'era una malloc non liberata...scherzo non so quale potrebbe essere il problema, ne' mi impegolo in una simile discussione. Certo che sono abbastanza convinto sia meglio, quando possibile, fare una chiusura dolce, ad es. per l'hw sono sicuro che su componenti non nuovissimi puo' provocare dei danni (a spegnere col pulsante, intendo). I condensatori scaricano di botto la tensione accumolata e non e' bello...almeno così diceva il mio prof. di fisica..

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai non ti buttare giù  e cmq sei stato gentilissimo,grazie!

 

 :Embarassed: 

Cmq. non lasciare cadere l'argomento...magari e' il sintomo di un problema...

fraido

----------

## pava_rulez

OK, faccio Logout e mi appaiono 1 serie di messaggi come questo:

Waiting for X server to shutdown

(<unknown>:15018): GLIB-GOBJECT-CRITICAL**

file gobject.c line 1642 (gobject-get-data)

assertion

'G_IS_OBJECT (object) failed

Mi esce poi con la console e da li do halt e mi appare:

CODE: 7a b2 e6 e9 75 fa ff ff e8 e4 7a b2 ...

 /SBIN/RC: line 123: 18693 segmentation fault umount ${x}>&/dev/null

INIT:NO MORE PROCESS LEFT IN THIS RUNLEVEL

E poi si blocca su sta schermata. Aiuto!!!!!!

----------

## gutter

Che CFLAGS hai usato per compilare il sistema?

Sei in ~x86 ?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che CFLAGS hai usato per compilare il sistema?
> 
> Sei in ~x86 ?

 

Scusa l'ignoranza ma ho seguito la guida di gentoo.org x installare gentoo dallo stage 3 e ho fatto fare tutto a genkernel senza impostare di mio nessun flag...

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> CODE: 7a b2 e6 e9 75 fa ff ff e8 e4 7a b2 ...
> 
>  /SBIN/RC: line 123: 18693 segmentation fault umount ${x}>&/dev/null
> 
> INIT:NO MORE PROCESS LEFT IN THIS RUNLEVEL
> ...

 

Niente panico  :Razz: 

Potresti postare il tuo fstab?

...e magari anche l'output del comando 'mount' poco prima di dare l'halt

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti postare il tuo fstab?
> 
> ...e magari anche l'output del comando 'mount' poco prima di dare l'halt

 

Sono fuori casa... :Sad: 

Purtroppo di sera non sempre torno a casa ad orari decenti x cui mi trovo sempre a scrivere al mattino dal windows dell'ufficio...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hai provato a dare uno 

```
shutdown -h now
```

 senza aver aperto X?

se X ti si apre da solo quando avvii premi ctrl+alt+backspace, oppure (da root) 

```
pidof X
```

 e poi 

```
kill "il pid di X"
```

 e poi spegni...

p.s. appena puoi posta anche un (sempre da root) 

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep "3 lettere iniziali del mese (in inglese) con la prima maiuscola e il giorno in cifre" (per esempio "Mar 18")
```

 così vediamo cosa ne pensa il kernel dello shutdown  :Smile: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> hai provato a dare uno 
> 
> ```
> shutdown -h now
> ```
> ...

 

Ok grazie, provo stasera e poi ti so dire...

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   CODE: 7a b2 e6 e9 75 fa ff ff e8 e4 7a b2 ...
> 
>  /SBIN/RC: line 123: 18693 segmentation fault umount ${x}>&/dev/null
> 
> INIT:NO MORE PROCESS LEFT IN THIS RUNLEVEL
> ...

 

Se può essere uitle..: dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2,pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Feb 27 03:27:45 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

384MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98304

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=100 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 900.328 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 383432k/393216k available (2879k kernel code, 9308k reserved, 1001k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1773.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=886784)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1487k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV10 Reference Board, Chip Rev A1 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0eb9

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c0ef2, set palette = c00c0f68

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 150 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda8

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 771080k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 322M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0b.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0b.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Corega    Model:                   Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI error: host 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

        Sense class 7, sense error 0, extended sense 0

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

SCSI error: host 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

        Sense class 7, sense error 0, extended sense 0

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0xe000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

  Vendor: WDC       Model: WD800BB-00FRA0    Rev: 77.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

Mount da terminale di Kde:

mount

/dev/hda8 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /mnt/fat32 type vfat (rw,umask=000)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

Fstab:more /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda8               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/fat32      vfat            defaults,umask=000      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     iso9660 noauto,rw,user          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660         noauto,ro,user               0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/lacie       auto           rw,user,auto,async              0 0

/dev/sda                /mnt/usb_pen     auto           rw,user,noauto,async            0 0

#/dev/sda1               /mnt/lacie      vfat            noatime                 0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy      auto           noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

Ma cosi non mi riesce a montare all'avvio l'hd esterno usb (lacie) e devo montarlo a mano...

X il momento mi fermo qui che se no mi serve 1 papiro...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> hai provato a dare uno 
> 
> ```
> shutdown -h now
> ```
> ...

 

shutdown -h mi sono dimenticato, ci provo dopo. X mi si avvia da console facendo startx. sai che non esiste da me /var/log/messages? Com'è possibile?

ls -lah /var/log

total 1.4M

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root    4.0K Mar 18 20:24 .

drwxr-xr-x  13 root    root    4.0K Mar 14 23:18 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root     32K Mar 18 20:24 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root     33K Mar 18 06:30 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root    1.2K Mar  3 00:19 Xorg.8.log

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root     22K Mar  3 00:19 Xorg.8.log.old

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root    4.0K Mar 14 23:27 apache2

drwx------   2 root    root    4.0K Mar  6 17:22 critical

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root    4.0K Feb 27 18:38 cups

-rw-rw----   1 portage portage 178K Mar 18 01:09 emerge.log

drwx------   2 root    root    4.0K Mar 18 07:10 everything

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root    427K Feb 27 03:52 genkernel.log

drwx------   2 root    root    4.0K Mar 17 23:15 kernel

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root    286K Mar 18 20:23 lastlog

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root    4.0K Oct 27 21:38 news

drwx------   2 root    root    4.0K Mar  1 20:42 pwdfail

drwx------   2 root    root    4.0K Feb 27 14:20 telnet

-rw-rw-r--   1 root    utmp    587K Mar 18 20:25 wtmp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@pava_rulez: perche' usi il testo italico e non racchiudi il codice tra i tag [code][/code]?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> sai che non esiste da me /var/log/messages? Com'è possibile?

 

Semplice... sei sicuro di aver emerso

```
app-admin/syslog-ng
```

come riportato alla fine (mi pare... è tanto che non lo leggo tutto) del manuale d'installazione?

una volta emerso va aggiunto al runlevel che vuoi (non so che nome gli hai dato ma probabilmente, se non hai cambiato i nomi, parti nel runlevel "default") con questo comando:

```
rc-update add syslog-ng default
```

 (eventualmente sostituisci "default" con il nome del tuo runlevel)

Se hai altre domande mandami un pm che evitiamo di aggiungere altra roba su qusto topic

installa un logger e poi, una volta provato a fare shutdown e compagnia bella, postaci eventuali errori all'interno di /var/log/messages

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Semplice... sei sicuro di aver emerso
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, ho metalog ed evidentemente i file di log sono in 1 altra cartellla...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> installa un logger e poi, una volta provato a fare shutdown e compagnia bella, postaci eventuali errori all'interno di /var/log/messages

 

Facendo kill pid _di _kde mi si chiude dando 1 serie di errori che faccio in tempo a segnarmi solo in parte, ma poi da console con

```
 shutdown -h now
```

 mi si spegne perfettamente e velocemente il pc.

In /var/log/everything ho fra gli altri log:

```
- Last output repeated 3 times -

Mar 17 07:10:19 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Mar 17 23:15:28 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linu

x 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Feb 27 03:27:45 GMT 2005

Mar 17 23:15:28 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Mar 17 23:15:28 [kernel] agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0000d400

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.3

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0000d800

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Mar 17 23:15:29 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel]   Vendor: Corega    Model:                   Rev:

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] SCSI error: host 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Mar 17 23:15:30 [kernel] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0xe000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel]   Vendor: WDC       Model: WD800BB-00FRA0    Rev: 77.0

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Mar 17 23:15:31 [scsi.agent] disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel]  p1

Mar 17 23:15:31 [kernel] Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Mar 17 23:15:32 [scsi.agent] disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host1/1:0:0:0

Mar 17 23:15:41 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar 17 23:15:46 [kernel] mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

Mar 17 23:16:14 [gconfd (root-7922)] starting (version 2.6.2), pid 7922 user 'root'

Mar 17 23:16:14 [gconfd (root-7922)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read

-only config source at position 0

Mar 17 23:16:14 [gconfd (root-7922)] Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config sourc

e at position 1

Mar 17 23:16:14 [gconfd (root-7922)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-

only config source at position 2

Mar 17 23:43:44 [gconfd (root-7922)] GConf server is not in use, shutting down.

Mar 17 23:43:44 [gconfd (root-7922)] Exiting

Mar 17 23:45:21 [gconfd (root-9060)] starting (version 2.6.2), pid 9060 user 'root'

Mar 17 23:45:21 [gconfd (root-9060)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read

-only config source at position 0

Mar 17 23:45:21 [gconfd (root-9060)] Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config sourc

e at position 1

Mar 17 23:45:21 [gconfd (root-9060)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-

only config source at position 2

Mar 18 00:57:51 [gconfd (root-9060)] GConf server is not in use, shutting down.

Mar 18 00:57:51 [gconfd (root-9060)] Exiting

Mar 18 06:55:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] starting (version 2.6.2), pid 15163 user 'root'

Mar 18 06:55:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a rea

d-only config source at position 0

Mar 18 06:55:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config sour

ce at position 1

Mar 18 06:55:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read

-only config source at position 2

Mar 18 07:06:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] GConf server is not in use, shutting down.

Mar 18 07:06:23 [gconfd (root-15163)] Exiting 
```

Per Cazzantonio, prima ti ho mandato 1 pm ma non eri in linea, magari in sti giorni ci riprovo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho mai usato metalog ma penso che il tuo /var/logeverything corrisponda a /var/log/messages di syslog...

da quanto hai postato non riesco a capire il tuo problema... comunque non ci hai ancora detto 2 cose mi pare (o forse me le sono perse io):

1) che succede se dai shutdown a manina? prova da dentro X, fuori da X (da console ma con X acceso), e con X spento

2) hai provato ad usare altri wm? che so... gnome?

----------

## nggtony

anch'io ho lo stesso problema, il mio desktop environment è gnome, se voglio spegnere il pc lo devo fare da Desktop -> Termina sesione -> Arresta sistema , se invece da terminale (come root) digito halt o reboot, il computer non si spegne o non si riavvia, spariscono le icone di gnome dal desktop, rimane solo il wallpaper, ma non si spegne.... premetto che io non avvio X con il comando startx ma direttamente con gdm.

P.S. il kernel che uso è il genkernel

----------

## lucapost

Ho sempre avuto questo problema sul desktop.

Per spegne il computer utilizzo da root:

```
shutdown -h now
```

quindi sembra partire tutto regolarmente fino a quando non rimane la schermata:

```
...

...

Remounting remaing filesystems readonly [OK]

System halted.
```

e qui fino a quando non spengo il pc con il pulsante di accensione, la ventola continua a girare, lo schermo rimane acceso....

Sul desk tengo tutto in ~x86. Il processore Ã¨ un amd-k6.

Non penso sia un problema di bios visto che da winzoz tutto ok.

Mi aiutate a risolvere?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io avevo questo problema quando non avevo l'acpi compilato nel kernel... dopotutto il pc utilizzava l'apm. ho provato a compilare l'acpi e tutto fungeva.

----------

## lucapost

grazie mille, ho abilitato acpi, con un pÃ² di moduli forse inutili,e ora funge. 

Quando avrÃ² voglia di far un pÃ² di debug vi saprÃ² dire qual'Ã¨ quello che serve.

----------

